# Does TrueOS support application and OS VMs?



## HeyU (Oct 11, 2016)

OK so MS has pushed me to look for an alternative.  I know you are probably thinking, well what took you so long.  Security is a major concern for me, not that I have something to hid, but I have nothing to hid from people I trust.  I am considering TrueOS or Qubes.  Qubes sounds intriguing, but HW compatibility is lacking compared to TrueOS.  If it is possible to contain a browser in a VM or similar container, as well as other OSes? If so, please point me in the right direction for How tos?  Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2016)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## tingo (Oct 13, 2016)

To TS: what is your willingness to learn? If you are willing to spend time and learn about a new operating system (be it FreeBSD, Qubes, TrueOS or whatever) you will find out that you can make it do most of the things you want to.
If your willingness and time is limited to just asking somebody else (like in this forum thread) and just taking the advice you get you will be disappointed with the results you achieve. Nothing wrong with asking questions, but experience comes from training (which is fail a lot until you learn how to do it right).

Advice: 
a) research - use Google or another search engine, often simple searches will point you in the right direction (example: "OSname virtual machine howto")
when you have found the most interesting candidates for you, the next step comes
b) testing - for each candidate, download, put on a usb stick, do a "LiveUSB" boot and use the system for a while (long enough that you can make it work, or can be certain that it lacks something you need)
the decide on the one you will want to use.
c) final test - install on the hardware you plan to use, and verify that everything still works the way you want it to. Less common these days, there are still some combinations of hardware and operating systems that doesn't work well together.
Make a backup of you storage device first (or replace it with a spare if you have) so it is easy to go back.

Good luck!


----------



## HeyU (Oct 14, 2016)

OK thanks tingo.


----------

